# How committed are you to Excel?



## Expiry (Sep 15, 2011)

We had a baby a couple of months ago and I told my wife that she wasn't allowed to breast feed. We had to use FORMULA.

Beat that!


----------



## Domski (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll get your coat


----------



## SuperFerret (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## TinaP (Sep 15, 2011)

I hear crickets.


----------



## arkusM (Sep 15, 2011)

Expiry said:


> Beat that!


 
you might just _get_ beat for that


----------



## HalfAce (Sep 15, 2011)

Never mind _what_ he told his wife, I'm still laughing at the part that says:
"I _told_ my wife..."


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish I had found this shirt when my wife was pregnant. Its the ultimate Computer Geek maternity shirt (although I am actually the computer geek, not her!):
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/bc2c/
You may need to click zoom to read what it says.


----------



## SuperFerret (Sep 16, 2011)

Joe4 said:


> I wish I had found this shirt when my wife was pregnant. Its the ultimate Computer Geek maternity shirt (although I am actually the computer geek, not her!):
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/bc2c/
> You may need to click zoom to read what it says.


 
I am DEFINITELY getting one of those if/when I have kids!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Sep 18, 2011)

I love those t-shirts... 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/itdepartment/c7e0/
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/unisex/itdepartment/595d/


----------



## Wayne Duncan (Sep 19, 2011)

Expiry said:


> We had a baby a couple of months ago and I told my wife that she wasn't allowed to breast feed. We had to use FORMULA.
> 
> Beat that!




I believe your wife will want to buy this tee shirt!

http://www.betterthanpants.com/i-got-this-shirt-for-my-husband-awesome-trade-t-shirt.html


----------



## Expiry (Sep 20, 2011)

Wayne Duncan said:


> I believe your wife will want to buy this tee shirt!
> 
> http://www.betterthanpants.com/i-got-this-shirt-for-my-husband-awesome-trade-t-shirt.html



Please don't suggest it to her.

That reminds me of a line from some comedian I saw, years ago.

"I saw someone in a t-shirt the other day that said 'I'm not gay, but my boyfriend is'. I told my girlfriend to take it off".


----------

